# MES 30 and AMPS Wont stay lit



## camper8251 (May 24, 2012)

I have been trying to use my AMPS in my MES30 and I cant keep it lit. It burns great outside the box but wont inside. I have tried different placements of it even removing the pellet tray. Has anyone had this problem?

Thanks


----------



## eman (May 24, 2012)

Do you have the digital  electric mes 30?

 If so remove the chip loader chute also.


----------



## camper8251 (May 24, 2012)

Yeah I tried all of that. Funny thing, I just fired up a bunch of oak pellets and threw them in there. They burned just fine... I think it was the pellets... I was using cherry that came with the AMPS..... Has anybody else encountered that?


----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2012)

Camper, morning.... I have heard some pellets burn better than others... can't remember which ones....  Did you dry the pellets first ??  I load up the AMNPS with what I will be using and put the whole thing in the MES 30 while I preheat it.... usually 275 for an hour or two...  then the pellets light easily and burn very well....  Dave


----------



## slownlow (May 25, 2012)

Dave is on to it with drying them   I put mine on paper plate and nuke for 30 - 60 seconds.   Humidity gets to them.


----------



## chowderpants (May 25, 2012)

Sorry for the threadjack, but I have been having this issue with my MES 30 as well. I have just pulled the loader out a bit like the directions on the AMPS  suggested. I'll try drying them out first and removing the loader. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 25, 2012)

camper8251 said:


> Yeah I tried all of that. Funny thing, I just fired up a bunch of oak pellets and threw them in there. They burned just fine... I think it was the pellets... I was using cherry that came with the AMPS..... Has anybody else encountered that?


There are multiple threads just like this one...Bottom Line...Cherry don't burn on it's own. Todd has recommended a 50/50 blend with Oak because it doesn't interfere with the Cherry flavor. I believe this info is on the Instruction sheet that comes with the AMNPS also...JJ


----------



## camper8251 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys, I dont know what happened to my directions. Probably burned them. I am sure I was thinking how difficult could this be. HAHA


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 1, 2012)

Cherry, Bourbon Barrel and Wine Barrel Pellets have a difficult time burning on their own

Layer the rows 1/2 with oak, and then top off the rows with Cherry, Bourbon Barrel Or Wine Barrel

Hot Smoking

Pull out the chip pan 1 1/2"

Pull out chip loader out 2" - Do Not Remove

Place AMNPS on the rails, with the burning row towards the inside wall

Any questions, you can always call me at (952)412-0484

Todd


----------

